# schwinn typhoon tire year



## robert bell (Aug 16, 2017)

what year did schwinn start using "schwinn typhoon" tires??


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 16, 2017)

1941

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## robert bell (Aug 16, 2017)

thought maybe earlier than the postwar use I have been reading. so, a 41 canti SD could have came new with these?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2017)

The earliest I have found mention of the Typhoon tire was 1953. No mention of this tire in the tire options for 1951.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 16, 2017)

Phantom has them in the 49 ads...

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2017)

I always thought the Typhoon was a post war tire but have had a couple of the Schwinn experts say '41 as well. I've seen original '41s with US Royal Centipede Grip tires but have never seen an original bike with Typhoon Cords? The lit for '41 seems to show the full boogie B707 Autocycle Deluxe Special (canti) with Centipede Grips but the D97XE (DX Equipped) with Typhoon Cords. I've also seen early post war bikes with Goodyears. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I always thought the Typhoon was a post war tire but have had a couple of the Schwinn experts say '41 as well. I've seen original '41s with US Royal Centipede Grip tires but have never seen an original bike with Typhoon Cords? The lit for '41 seems to show the full boogie B707 Autocycle Deluxe Special (canti) with Centipede Grips but the D97XE (DX Equipped) with Typhoon Cords. I've also seen early post war bikes with Goodyears. V/r Shawn




I have yet to find any dated literature on the Typhoon tire earlier than *1953*. Finding a pre war bike wearing a Typhoon tire is not unusual so what solid proof did those experts have? Even the big detailed catalog image of the new 1950 Phantom does not depict a Typhoon cord tire nor does the later images of the Phantom. In most of the early post war specs the Schwinn Typhoon was never mentioned, and I'm sure if it had the Schwinn name on it the tire would have been noted in these specs. Here is what most of the specs say post war. 
_*TIRES- *_
*26" x 2 1/8" Cord Balloon. Best grade. Whitewalls optional at extra cost.*

I'd love to see some dated literature showing or stating that the Typhoon tire was around before 1952.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 17, 2017)

I personally,have yanked a pre war Schwinn Cyclone red tube out of a 40 dx. Changed the name to typhoon,over some infringement deal. It's on Tim Brandt's sight,"Bicycle Chronicles ".

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 24, 2019)

Here's the time for a good story on the Schwinn typhoon tire. Years ago-maybe 30+ years ago I was restoring Schwinn motorbikes and ran the typhoon tires as I couldn't find the original equipment Goodyear tires. I figured it was a good replacement tire that was offered as the kid with a Schwinn motorbike needed new tires after a few years-he'd go to the Schwinn dealer and got typhoon tires. Schwinn was big on pushing these tires. These tires debuted in 38 or 39 as I recall on the prewar Schwinn 'dx' model. Up to that time(30+ years ago) it was thought that the Schwinn Typhoon cord was a tire that came out with the postwar Phantom. I got a lot of flak for running a Phantom tire on a prewar bike-like how dare me! I said they were wrong and i'd prove it. The first year (1938 or 39)saw the tire marked as a Cyclone Cord(extremely rare) but as mentioned above-some sorta copyright thing-they changed it to the name-typhoon cord- we know today. I went through my original literature and found the mention of the tire. I made a copy. You can also see this in the Hurd book-Schwinn Bicycles 1933 to 1941-for those years-read the details for the 'dx' model. Anyway I went to a meet and as usual got some flak for running a postwar tire-from several individuals. I let them have their say and then I presented them with a copy of the ad showing its issue on the prewar 'dx' model. You could hear a pin drop-I had debunked the notion it was not a postwar Phantom debut tire and also that in fact it was a prewar tire available at the prewar dealers. I run these tires exclusively on all my prewar motorbikes still as they are one of the nicest riding tires out there. Please verify what I said by checking it out in your copy of Hurd's book-under the 'dx model' I'm sure its there.(Maybe someone could post copies here as a follow up-thanks)


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 24, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Here's the time for a good story on the Schwinn typhoon tire. Years ago-maybe 30+ years ago I was restoring Schwinn motorbikes and ran the typhoon tires as I couldn't find the original equipment Goodyear tires. I figured it was a good replacement tire that was offered as the kid with a Schwinn motorbike needed new tires after a few years-he'd go to the Schwinn dealer and got typhoon tires. Schwinn was big on pushing these tires. These tires debuted in 38 or 39 as I recall on the prewar Schwinn 'dx' model. Up to that time(30+ years ago) it was thought that the Schwinn Typhoon cord was a tire that came out with the postwar Phantom. I got a lot of flak for running a Phantom tire on a prewar bike-like how dare me! I said they were wrong and i'd prove it. The first year (1938 or 39)saw the tire marked as a Cyclone Cord(extremely rare) but as mentioned above-some sorta copyright thing-they changed it to the name-typhoon cord- we know today. I went through my original literature and found the mention of the tire. I made a copy. You can also see this in the Hurd book-Schwinn Bicycles 1933 to 1941-for those years-read the details for the 'dx' model. Anyway I went to a meet and as usual got some flak for running a postwar tire-from several individuals. I let them have their say and then I presented them with a copy of the ad showing its issue on the prewar 'dx' model. You could hear a pin drop-I had debunked the notion it was not a postwar Phantom debut tire and also that in fact it was a prewar tire available at the prewar dealers. I run these tires exclusively on all my prewar motorbikes still as they are one of the nicest riding tires out there. Please verify what I said by checking it out in your copy of Hurd's book-under the 'dx model' I'm sure its there.(Maybe someone could post copies here as a follow up-thanks)





CONFIRMED. I just found them listed in the 1941 catalog.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 24, 2019)

hi abcservices-it probably is in the '41 catalog as well but it was like first year of the dx that had them. actually this first year(or part of the year) issue may have been the 'cyclone' marked tires. the second year it made its appearance would have the typhoon marking(1938/9?) it may not be in the hurd book-someone in cabeland has a copy. but that does answer the pre/post question for sure-thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2019)

They are listed in the Schwinn catalog. The first year I see mention of the "Schwinn Cyclone Cord Balloon" is in the '40 cat with the "Ladies Popular Priced Special". They are also shown on the DX97XE-OS, girls D37X-O, and boys D97X-O. They are not shown on any of the deluxe models. The Typhoon cords are shown in the '41 cat but again only on the lower tier models. All of the deluxe bikes are equipped with Goodyear, Gillette, U.S., or Goodrich whitewall tires. BTW both the Cyclones and Typhoons are shown only as blackwalls except for the full boogie DX of '41 which _appears_  to show whitewall Typhoons but the literature does not call this out. So if I were building catalog correct I would not use Typhoons on a deluxe bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 14, 2019)

ABC Services said:


> View attachment 1084154
> 
> View attachment 1084155



HOW MANY COLLECTORS KNOW ABOUT THE SCHWINN MONSOON TIRES.
INTRODUCED ON THE 1953-4 JAGUARS!


----------

